
Next.js to adopt React Router - velmu
https://react-etc.net/entry/next-js-to-adopt-react-router
======
hguhghuff
My experience of react router was constant breaking changes including radical
redesigns that require complete application rearchitecture without any help or
documentation from the react router project. GitHub comment threads will show
that this is what others experienced too.

